# My Alpha Male



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I love seeing everyone's pictures and decided to share some of my boy's most recent pics. These were taken this week.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He's looking quite handsome! I want to see pictures of Juliet as well!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

I don`t envy the person who finds himself alone in your backyard


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I LOVE his coloring. Is he as intimidating as the pics shows?


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Love the pictures!!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

wow, he's growing healthy and a handsome dogs.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

First of all thanks for all the positive comments 




Nikitta said:


> I LOVE his coloring. Is he as intimidating as the pics shows?


Yeah I love his color too, although a lot of what you see may be his winter coat finally shedding. By nature he tries to keep his distance of humans he does not know, he also doesn't bark so he would not make a good guard dog. Once you have his trust he can be quite loveable except when they eat, wolfdogs and wolves just have a higher food guarding behavior - this is something we continue to work on.



Bear GSD said:


> He's looking quite handsome! I want to see pictures of Juliet as well!


Thanks, Juliet is looking quite striking and because of her lineage I expect her to be quite the looker more so than my male. I'll try to get some recent pics of her as well.


----------

